# Rustic escentuals annual scent event



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 19, 2018)

RUSTIC ESCENTUALS ANNUAL SCENT EVENT
All 1 oz. Fragrance Oils are $1.00!

*Sale Dates & Times*
FROM: noon (Eastern) on Thursday, July 26th
UNTIL: noon (Eastern) on Sunday, July 29th

*Click here to save starting on July 26th!*
https://rusticescentuals.com/Pick-Your-Own-Fragrance-Oil-Sampler-Pack.html

IMPORTANT NOTICE: If the site is super slow, try again the next day. Friday and Saturday should be less busy and you should have a better shopping experience then.   This sale consistently generates a high volume of orders for our warehouse, so a sale deadline is being applied. Please be patient with us - order processing during this sale is always longer than our typical 24-hour turnaround. All orders should be processed and shipped within 2 business weeks.

You have been given advance notice of the sale. So, make your list and check it twice...be ready for the sale when it begins!  We highly recommend maximizing your savings on shipping costs by consolidating as many items as possible into one order, so feel free to order non-sale items with your Sampler Packs.     The way to save...

Create as many Pick Your Own Fragrance Oil Sampler Packs as you wish:
20 1-oz. bottles for $20.
Order one of everything if you'd like!!

* Limit of one 1-oz. of the same scent per order. *
* Flavor oils cannot be included in this sampler pack. *
* No limit on the number of Sampler Packs you can order. *
* Clearance scents / scents without a 1 oz size available for purchase are not included in the sale *

RUSTIC ESCENTUALS ANNUAL SCENT EVENT - Page 2

Go to the fragrance oil section of our website and choose 20 different scents for each Sampler Pack you'd like to order. Write them down on a piece of paper, enter them in the boxes on the order page, and then click the "add to cart" button. You will receive twenty 1-oz. samples of the fragrances oils you choose to create each sampler pack. If you leave any blanks, list fragrance oils we do not carry, list the same scent twice, or list any FO's that are out of stock, we will choose random samples for you.

2018's  MOST POPULAR FRAGRANCE OILS!

Amish Quilt
Bamboo Sugar Cane
Barbershop 1920's
Beachwood Vetiver
Birthday Cake (SNC)
Bonfire Bliss
Bora Bora
Clover Fields & Aloe
Coffee House
Cranberry Salsa
Green Tea & Cucumber
Lavender Apples & Oak
Leather
Lemon Curd
Lemon Verbena
Little Black Dress
Moscato
Oatmeal Milk & Honey (CM)
Pipe Smoke
Salty Sea Air
Silver Birch & Vetiver
Toasted Marshmallow
Volcano type


----------



## Cellador (Jul 19, 2018)

This business is super close to me....anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 19, 2018)

Lemon Verbena is awesome, as is Bora Bora, Birthday Cake and Barbershop 1920.  Lemon Curd is nice too. I’ve not used Birthday Cake or Lemon Curd in soap only scrub and lotion.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 19, 2018)

I haven't tried a lot of FOs from RE, but I agree that Lemon Verbena is very good. Lemon Slices is a nice, clean lemon. Raspberry Lilac is very nice, and I think it actually slowed trace. Arctica is another clean smelling one, well behaved and seems to be sticking well. Sea Kelp and Ocean Breeze were both well behaved, but I can't speak to scent retention yet. I haven't soaped Woolen Blanket or Redwood yet, but I like both OOB and think I will blend them together.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Jul 20, 2018)

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/rustic-escentuals-fragrance-reviews.60873/

Older thread, and I'm not sure I ever updated all of the tests I did...and I'm still working on testers LOL. Watch out, the sale can lead to lots of 1oz bottles hanging around!


----------



## cjisler (Jul 20, 2018)

Cellador said:


> This business is super close to me....anyone have any recommendations?



Where are you? I’m 30 minutes from RE. 
The stainless steel is really nice. That’s my next shaving soap, I think.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 20, 2018)

NsMar42111 said:


> Older thread, and I'm not sure I ever updated all of the tests I did...and I'm still working on testers LOL. Watch out, the sale can lead to lots of 1oz bottles hanging around!


Thanks for posting that! Lots of info. As for your last sentence, too true!!!


snappyllama said:


> ...Actually, I made two identical orders so I have 2 oz of each  since I can make my regular batch size with that amount.


Brilliant! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Cellador (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello neighbor! I am in Lancaster County, outside of Charlotte. Where are you?


cjisler said:


> Where are you? I’m 30 minutes from RE.
> The stainless steel is really nice. That’s my next shaving soap, I think.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 21, 2018)

My wholesale customer recommended a few good sellers:


> *Essence of Jesus* - _We renamed it "Star of Bethlehem" and sold out_.
> *Applejack & Peel* - _Best seller for the fall and cold months. Add a splash of cinnamon_.
> *Coconut Lime Verbena*
> *Karma Sutra* -  _at 0.5 oz PPO_ - quick trace so soap cool & work quickly. Strong scent
> ...


She also said


> _I'd buy from them more often - prices are good and so is quality - but shipping costs are ridiculous - she uses FedEx only._


So, I checked out what shipping from SC to CO would be for 20 1-oz FOs:
Subtotal:    $56.02    (pre-sale prices)
Shipping cost:    $15.46    
Total:    $71.48   (vs. $35.46 on sale)

This is the first time I've shopped at RE and I found all their FOs listed in one place where you can easily go down the list to find what you're looking for. Tick on the name and it opens a window to the scent where you'll find info on fragrance notes and  how it behaves in CP. The reviews are helpful too cuz they comment on how it soaps plus "advantages" and "disadvantages".  All-in-all, a positive shopping experience for me.  Link to All *538* FOs:
*https://rusticescentuals.com/list-all-fragrances.php*​


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 21, 2018)

I just added some old familiar scents I like:
Amaretto
Amber Romance
Ginger Souffle (Origins type)
Juniper Breeze
Sea Kelp
Sweetgrass & Cedar


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 22, 2018)

Just finished making my list. it was actually hard coming up with 20


----------



## cjisler (Jul 23, 2018)

Cellador said:


> Hello neighbor! I am in Lancaster County, outside of Charlotte. Where are you?



Lyman. Spartanburg Co.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 26, 2018)

Shipping is kind of pricey. ($19.89) I wind up saving about .27 cents a bottle over my normal supplier when you figure in the shipping


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 27, 2018)

^^^BUMMER!


----------



## squeakapoo (Jul 27, 2018)

Who is your normal supplier, if I may ask?  Shipping is outrageous on so many.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 27, 2018)

Trying NOT to click into the sale.....

I'm telling myself that 3 shelves are enough FO's......


----------



## dibbles (Jul 27, 2018)

Steve85569 said:


> Trying NOT to click into the sale.....
> 
> I'm telling myself that 3 shelves are enough FO's......


No it's not


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 27, 2018)

dibbles said:


> No it's not


LOL We're nothing if not enablers... shameless, really.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 27, 2018)

squeakapoo said:


> Who is your normal supplier, if I may ask?  Shipping is outrageous on so many.


Fragrance Buddy.  I have always had good luck with their it cents and their shipping is pretty close to actual shipping costs.  They have always used the closest flat rate box.


----------



## zanzalawi (Jul 27, 2018)

So dangerous for FO HOs [emoji23]


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 28, 2018)

dibbles said:


> No it's not



I gotta agree with Dibbles here. Can you really ever have too many? (especially when you make soap as soon as you get them?)


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 28, 2018)

I tried 3 times and all my items kept disappearing at checkout :-(
I wish USPS Priority Mail was an option.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 28, 2018)

Holly8991 said:


> I tried 3 times and all my items kept disappearing at checkout :-(
> I wish USPS Priority Mail was an option.


Yes! They could fit all 20 bottles in a flat rate envelope for $7.50 or box for $12.40


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 28, 2018)

USPS Priority mail goes by air. Some FOs are restricted to ground shipping.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 28, 2018)

On the plus side, My order has already been shipped and will arrive Tuesday. Would have been Monday but Fedex doesnt do residential delivery on Mondays..


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 28, 2018)

I am going to try to order again today.  I didn't know that about USPS PM...my usual supplier always ships FOs USPS


----------



## steffamarie (Jul 28, 2018)

You all are enablers.............I will not be tempted!!!!!

..........................................maybe a look couldn't hurt?


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 28, 2018)

Steffamarie....that is EXACTLY how I felt too.....  I am on the site now lol


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 28, 2018)

I really like NG, shipping is grat price, FO's are Really good $ and a $1 off each if you buy so many (can't remember how many ) .  Reviews on all FO's  AND they ship FAST


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 28, 2018)

I was super excited to try a bunch of different fo's until I got to shipping. It was more than the purchase so I cancelled.


----------



## steffamarie (Jul 28, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> I was super excited to try a bunch of different fo's until I got to shipping. It was more than the purchase so I cancelled.


That's exactly what I decided. Not worth it :/


----------



## NsMar42111 (Jul 28, 2018)

I don't get it, my shipping was $15 on a $68 order, which is perfectly in line with everything else I've ordered from other places? That was UPS ground, the fedex option was $17 (not a huge difference). What prices were you guys quoted for shipping??


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 28, 2018)

NsMar42111 said:


> I don't get it, my shipping was $15 on a $68 order, which is perfectly in line with everything else I've ordered from other places? That was UPS ground, the fedex option was $17 (not a huge difference). What prices were you guys quoted for shipping??


Mine was $19.68 which was the cheapest option


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 28, 2018)

Mine was 1 day Fed Ex for $14.90.  I am cool with that because I spent more than $40


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 28, 2018)

Mine was 20 something for the cheapest option, overnight was around 80.


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 28, 2018)

I always use AmEx for my business supplies and they only take MC & Visa.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 28, 2018)

Freight brought me back to my senses as well. I was ready to spend the $20 for the FO's but not double to get it here.
USPS will ship ground so FO with a low flash point can be shipped. There is also Smart Post.
I simply will not pay over $20 for shipping when there are so many other options.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 28, 2018)

In the long run, I saved some money because it broke down to under $2/bottle. I will also get to try many fragrances that my normal supplier also caries so when it comes time to pick my favorites and buy larger bottles, I will go to them


----------



## dibbles (Jul 29, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> In the long run, I saved some money because it broke down to under $2/bottle. I will also get to try many fragrances that my normal supplier also caries so when it comes time to pick my favorites and buy larger bottles, I will go to them


Keep in mind that while some fragrances might be the same from supplier to supplier, there is a good chance that they aren't. I'm not sure I'd order a big bottle of a fragrance from Supplier A based on a sample I tried from Supplier B.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 29, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Keep in mind that while some fragrances might be the same from supplier to supplier, there is a good chance that they aren't. I'm not sure I'd order a big bottle of a fragrance from Supplier A based on a sample I tried from Supplier B.


I would normally agree but I havent been disappointed with my main supplier yet. I would likely start with a 4 ounce bottle of a few first.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 29, 2018)

msunnerstood said:


> I would normally agree but I havent been disappointed with my main supplier yet. I would likely start with a 4 ounce bottle of a few first.


I think you said you are using Fragrance Buddy, and the few I've tried from there have been very good. I was just saying that the "Lemon Twist" from one supplier won't be the same as the "Lemon Twist" from another. Four ounces isn't so much if you end up not liking something - I thought you meant you were going all in with 8 oz or larger sizes.


----------



## ibct1969 (Jul 29, 2018)

I just ordered.  Squeeeee! So excited, but I did have to pay more shipping than I usually would.  $15.68 to Colorado ::winced a little::  But that was 3 day air, which costs a hair more than ground.  Gosh I bet I would pay more if I ordered the same 20 samples from brambleberry and she's A LOT closer to Colorado than RE.  I guess I don't understand why that would be.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 29, 2018)

dibbles said:


> I think you said you are using Fragrance Buddy, and the few I've tried from there have been very good. I was just saying that the "Lemon Twist" from one supplier won't be the same as the "Lemon Twist" from another. Four ounces isn't so much if you end up not liking something - I thought you meant you were going all in with 8 oz or larger sizes.



Oh yeah, I wouldn't go bigger until I compared the two.  I was talking about some of the more common combinations that I haven't committed to trying yet.

One of my favs from FB is love spell. Best version I've tried and the fragrance sticks.


----------



## Cellador (Jul 29, 2018)

I forgot all about this because we're going to the beach....just got my order in at the last second! I randomly selected some scents from the body safe list, so we'll see....Everyone keep us updated on any winners. Hopefully, I can get back to reviewing FOs on the review spreadsheet.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 31, 2018)

Just got mine, bag of bottles. Just getting ready to dive in!


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 31, 2018)

Impressions OOB

Favs: 
Blue Summer Sky - Nice powdery scent
Awapuhi Seaberry - Smells just like Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Shampoo
Oatmeal Milk and Honey - Best version Ive ever boughten
Green Tea and Willow - Earthy, reminds me a little of white tea and cactus. Gonna be a keeper
Oakmoss Sage - Very clean, True to its name. Def unisex scent. Is very dark in the bottle
Blackberry sage - Fruity with  woodsy undertone. Love it

Not My Favs:
Honey and Apricot - Disappointed. All honey. So over powering you cant smell the apricot. not a fan of straight honey.
White Sage - I had hope for this one and it might smell better when its used. It smells like sage but then the chemical smell hits you.
Blue Lagoon - Almost non existent scent. 
White Linen - smells exactly like the dollar store version
Lovely - reminds me of a really old perfume

Others:
Flannel Sheets - smells like Downy. Will use in laundry soap
Summer Breeze - Really good Gain Dup
White Pumpkin and Lilac - I am not a fan of pumpkin at all but my customers like it. Can def smell pumpkin with a floral bottom note. Not over powering and I think will sell well
Cool Water - True to name

The others are all interesting but more of a "hey ill have to try it" way


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jul 31, 2018)

I caved and bought the 20...took a while to check out the reviews for each.  I have tried hard not to buy any new fo's this year - I quit doing wholesale, consignment and most shows so that I could have my life back  For fun, I checked out the old scent review board and then compared it to what the website reviews had to say and they're pretty much spot on as far as acceleration and discoloration is concerned.  Years ago I took advantage of the 20 for $20 but didn't find much that I liked so I'm hopeful that there will be a few good ones in the batch.  I also ordered some beige and yellow lip balm caps as I had been out for awhile but couldn't justify the shipping cost for them so thank you Zany for the heads-up!


----------



## NsMar42111 (Aug 2, 2018)

msunnerstood-unless you are using these for bath and body products, vs soap, hold off on judging OOB-I find that they do smell differently when soaped . That goes for every supplier I've used so far, and I do HP which isn't supposed to alter the scent *that* much I was told... 

Feel free to add reviews to this thread : https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/rustic-escentuals-fragrance-reviews.60873/
the more the merrier!


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 2, 2018)

NsMar42111 said:


> msunnerstood-unless you are using these for bath and body products, vs soap, hold off on judging OOB-I find that they do smell differently when soaped . That goes for every supplier I've used so far, and I do HP which isn't supposed to alter the scent *that* much I was told...
> 
> Feel free to add reviews to this thread : https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/rustic-escentuals-fragrance-reviews.60873/
> the more the merrier!


Yep that's why I specified OOB. 
I soaped with Awapuhi Seaberry and it was amazing


----------



## Cellador (Aug 2, 2018)

Yay! I ordered this one as well and am excited to smell it.


msunnerstood said:


> Yep that's why I specified OOB.
> I soaped with Awapuhi Seaberry and it was amazing


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 3, 2018)

Cellador said:


> Yay! I ordered this one as well and am excited to smell it.


Pink Sugar is a winner too. Didnt think I would like it as much as I do!


----------



## Holly8991 (Aug 3, 2018)

I got mine today!


----------



## jentlesoaps (Aug 5, 2018)

If you missed out on Rustic Essentials 1 oz sale I have a double up coupon for Aztec that's good until the end of the month. They have their regular 5 for $5 deal again but I have a code for an additional 5 for $5 if anyone is interested in trying their stuff.  It's RampUp and you enter it after you've loaded up your cart with 10 FO's. The August code is 82018 and you also get a Free 1 oz FO for every 8 oz or 16 oz bottle of FO you buy from them.  It's a great way to test out if you like them and shipping is reasonable as well.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 6, 2018)

jentlesoaps said:


> If you missed out on Rustic Essentials 1 oz sale I have a double up coupon for Aztec that's good until the end of the month.


Thanks, Jentle! How's about starting a new thread (Aztec FOs) with this info? It would be helpful to FO HOs (not me, of course, haha) to include a link to the sale.


----------



## Holly8991 (Aug 11, 2018)

I made a batch with Winter Linen today and I have had 8 people come in my house saying what smells so good? 
I hope it stays the same through curing!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Aug 12, 2018)

I've soaped 12 samples so far... Oakmoss Sage, Salty Sea Air, Sea Grass & Sand Dunes, White Sage, Clover Fields & Aloe, Awapuhi Seaberry, Sage & Sweetgrass, Green Pumpkin, Ocean Breeze, Earl Grey & Apple, Cuban Tobacco and Sea Kelp.  I used 1 lb. silicone molds and haven't cut them into individual bars yet so I've got 12 blocks of soap residing in my guest bedroom closet.  Today I caught a big whiff of one of them as I was walking in the room and it smelled so good but I haven't a clue which one it is (and I'm hoping that it's not a combination of them).


----------



## ibct1969 (Aug 12, 2018)

Holly8991 said:


> I made a batch with Winter Linen today and I have had 8 people come in my house saying what smells so good?
> I hope it stays the same through curing!


I have that one.  What colors did you use?  Just curious.  In my mind, it's showing up as bright white.


----------



## Holly8991 (Aug 12, 2018)

I used blue with a white swirl


----------



## Holly8991 (Aug 12, 2018)

I just cut Winter Linen and it still smells great!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Aug 15, 2018)

Very pretty Holly8991!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Aug 15, 2018)

From top left to to right - Salty Sea Air, Awapuhi Seaberry, Cloverfields & Aloe, Lower row left to right - Oakmoss Sage, Sea Grass & Sand Dunes, White Sage.  Salty Sea Air accelerates and RICES, does discolor and gels fairly quickly.  It has a clean scent in soap with hardly any "sea" to it.  Awapuhi Seaberry gels fairly quickly - no A or D.  Has a somewhat berry wine type fragrance with a hint of fermentation to it. Cloverfields & Aloe accelerates quickly but no D. The scent in soap is very faint.  Majestic Mountain Sage has a much better version of this. This one also gels fairly quickly.  Oakmoss Sage is one I think I might soap with again.  It did discolor but there was no acceleration.  Turns a mauve color.  Nice oakmoss scent tempered with sage.  Sea Grass & Sand Dunes did not A and discolors to a medium beige.   This one isn't very strong.  White Sage was easy to soap - no A or D.  The sage is there but it's not very strong.


----------



## SoaperForLife (Aug 15, 2018)

Top left to right: Green Pumpkin, Earl Grey & Apple, Cuban Tobacco.  Lower left to right: Sage & Sweet Grass, Ocean Breeze, Sea Kelp. Green Pumpkin was an easy one to soap - no A or ricing.  It does go through gel and discolors to a light green.  This is an unusual fragrance oil that's hard to pin down.  Today I smell a lot of grapefruit in it - it's nice though and not overpowering.  Earl Grey & Apple accelerates and does discolor.  Turns a dark beige/brown color.  OOB the apple is prominent but in soap you get more of the tea.  Cuban Tobacco discolors to a beige color and gels.  It's lost any semblance of tobacco at this point - I get spice and vanilla.  Sage & Sweet Grass discolors to an olive/beige color and goes through gel.  It's a nice low-key sweet grass blend. Ocean Breeze did not go through gel and there was no A or D.  OOB I get the ocean, in soap it doesn't change much.  Sea Kelp went through partial gel.  No A or D.  I get kelp - not sure this one would appeal to too many people.


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 15, 2018)

jentlesoaps said:


> If you missed out on Rustic Essentials 1 oz sale I have a double up coupon for Aztec that's good until the end of the month. They have their regular 5 for $5 deal again but I have a code for an additional 5 for $5 if anyone is interested in trying their stuff.  It's RampUp and you enter it after you've loaded up your cart with 10 FO's. The August code is 82018 and you also get a Free 1 oz FO for every 8 oz or 16 oz bottle of FO you buy from them.  It's a great way to test out if you like them and shipping is reasonable as well.


Great deal and very reasonable shipping Thanks!


----------



## Cellador (Aug 19, 2018)

I ordered Bird of Paradise, not realizing at the time that the recommended usage is .5%. So, I haven't soaped it, but I have used it in a lotion and bubble bath. At .5%, it is super strong! But, for anyone who might be interested in using this for surfactant based products, the FO really thickened the mixture- more water may be required.
It is a fresh, fruity smell- strawberry, coconut, and maybe banana. It smells like a smoothie to me.


----------



## cjisler (Sep 9, 2018)

I was at their open house on Friday. My job was to test a few new FOs  in a pound of soap so they could have notes for the website. And I end up answering loads of questions for non-soapers or helping people trouble shoot. 






I was astonished at the number of people there who didn’t make soap at all. 
Carol in SC


----------



## dibbles (Sep 9, 2018)

cjisler said:


> View attachment 31930
> I was at their open house on Friday. My job was to test a few new FOs  in a pound of soap so they could have notes for the website.


Wow - that would be so much fun!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Sep 11, 2018)

Does anyone find that their fo's are trickier to soap with than say, Bramble Berry's or WSP?


----------

